# Mueller Falls On His Sword And Jabs At The POTUS While Sliding Down The Blade.....



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

*As I've said many many many times.....Mueller is a Dirty Filthy Cop....
Today's " Presser " while AG Barr is in Alaska was just the very actions 
of a cornered " Rat "...ambiguity and swipes at the POTUS was all he had 
at today's hastily cobbled " Swan " song. No questions, just a hastily put
together commentary as he bails from the DOJ and returns to hiding in
private life. He's guilty as HELL for what he did over the last two years
and he knows it. The premise for the investigation was FALSE, the body
of evidence is manufactured and FAKE, the conclusion is manufactured
FILTH and he knows it and anyone who's been following the whole fiasco
knows it.

This was the last dying gasp of a broken man who tried to take down a
duly elected President.....

No shit he wasn't going to take ANY questions, and why ?
Because the whole premise this fiasco was predicated on was FALSE !

He knows it.
The DNC knows it.
The Senate know it.
The House knows it.
The FBI knows it.
The CIA knows it.
The DOJ knows it.
The NSA knows it.
The DNI knows it.*
*Aaaaaaand the complicit MSM KNOWS IT !*

*Robert Mueller is and will always be known as a DIRTY FILTHY COP....!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Well, Bob Mueller always left me satisfied and smiling.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

*Bob's trollin......new avatar verifies it.*


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

*




*


*The Bitch ( Witch ) and The Penguin know they are *
*in DEEP SHIT....this Impeachment talk is only to*
*cover up the Indictments that they full well know are*
*going to be coming.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Bob's trollin......new avatar verifies it.*


Today’s installation is now complete.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Today’s installation is now complete.









*Yes .....Bob....It is !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *As I've said many many many times.....Mueller is a Dirty Filthy Cop....
> Today's " Presser " while AG Barr is in Alaska was just the very actions
> of a cornered " Rat "...ambiguity and swipes at the POTUS was all he had
> at today's hastily cobbled " Swan " song. No questions, just a hastily put
> ...


He knows the Russians set the stage for 2016 on his watch as FBI Director and now it’s CYA time.  Just read the timeline set forth in the indictment of the 38 Russians in the U.S. I guess he didn’t realize he was on watch when he released the details.  Lol!  Fries U! What a deal.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

*The " Swan " will spend more than he earned as Special Counsel *
*on Lawyers when he's brought up on charges.....and he will be.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The " Swan " will spend more than he earned as Special Counsel *
> *on Lawyers when he's brought up on charges.....and he will be.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4950


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 27, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Why do you hate the USMC so much?


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Why do you hate the USMC so much?


*That's a rather odd post .....Hmmmm.*

*Never once have I posted/directed anything derogatory about/against *
*the USMC.*

*If by chance I posted something YOU misinterpreted as a slight to the*
*USMC then point it out and I will correct YOU or retract the characterization.*
*Quanco's on your side of the pitch.....*

* Every time I can I will point out that Robert Swan Mueller is a Piece of*
*shit Dirty Cop.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's a rather odd post .....Hmmmm.*
> 
> *Never once have I posted/directed anything derogatory about/against *
> *the USMC.*
> ...


Calm down. I’m just irritating you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Calm down. I’m just irritating you.


----------

